# Otra más para la marca de la S...



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Una de las peores propagandas (hay quien diría que cualquier publicidad, buena o mala, es buena publicidad, sin embargo) que haya tenido la marca de la S: Gana un juicio millonario contra dos ex-empleados, recibiendo un dolar de compensación (los ex-empleados tendrán que pagar casi medio millón de dolares en gastos del juicio) y recibe -una vez más- la nada grata categoría de "bulling del mundo del ciclismo" de prácticas anti-competencia.

Specialized Wins Lawsuit, Volagi Wins Freedom - Bike Rumor

Saludos,


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

y aun asi hay gente que le compra porque "a mi no me hacen nada" por eso estamos como estamoooosss!!!


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Sip
Shame on me! 
Pero no podemos negar que hacen buenas y bonitas bicicletas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aunque creo que S esta usando tácticas de orangután, también creo que tiene que defender sus intereses.

La cosa es difícil de demostrar. Cuando trabajas en una empresa, lo que inventes usando el tiempo de trabajo es propiedad de la empresa, no tuyo. Si los dos empleados primero hubieran renunciado y después ya empezado a inventar las bicis y demás, y lo pudieran demostrar, no deberían tener problemas. Si trabajando para S hubieran empezado a pensar o diseñar cosas, son propiedad de la empresa, sin importar si lo que están diseñando sea completamente diferente a sus proyectos (en este caso, creo que los dos empleados estaban diseñando cosas ajenas a cuadros), lo están haciendo empleados por la empresa.

Creo que también hay leyes estatales, y bueno, aunque no se cuales apliquen o no, pueden haber sido aplicables.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

Muchas gracias a Specialized....ahora estoy enterado que Volagi tiene bicis de ruta con frenos de disco y no solo eso pero estan bien bonitas.......

Introducing the Volagi


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

No se si seré de los pocos que esta de acuerdo con Specialized.

Observen detenidamente el diseño de las dichosas Volagi y vamos a ver si honestamente me pueden negar que se piratearon la Sp Roubaix??

Volagi Bikes | Volagi


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

spinerguy said:


> No se si seré de los pocos que esta de acuerdo con Specialized.
> 
> Observen detenidamente el diseño de las dichosas Volagi y vamos a ver si honestamente me pueden negar que se piratearon la Sp Roubaix??
> 
> Volagi Bikes | Volagi


Uta... pues bicis de ruta hay muchas similares, pero que la Roubaix no tiene las vainas raras esas que amortiguan vibraciones?










O si hablamos de otras similaridades, tambien GT los pudo haber demandado por el Triple Triangle, aunque tambien se salva de esa por un pelo, ya que las vainas no tocan el tubo del asiento.

Yo creo que la cosa va por donde Rzoz dice. En mi trabajo, me hacen firmar un papelito donde dice que todo lo que produzca es propiedad intelectual de la compañia. Es algo bastante standard.

Hay otros que firman clausulas de no competiencia, depende de la ley aplicable y el contrato que firmes.

Igual, no tomo de ningun lado porque no conozco la historia completa... mi simpatia esta con Volagi, porque no es la primera vez que Specialized se va a juicio contra un "competidor".


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Warp said:


> Uta... pues bicis de ruta hay muchas similares, pero que la Roubaix no tiene las vainas raras esas que amortiguan vibraciones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al trabajar por una empresa tienes que saber que lo produces es de la empresa (por eso te pagan) y la empresa tiene que beneficiarse de lo que produces (por esos te contrato).

De hecho yo he trabajado donde si "renuncio" no me puedo ir a trabajar con clientes o empresas que tengan una relacion de trabajo con la empresa que estaba trabajando.

Tambien muchas empresas "le piden" a las empresas que no contraten a ex-empleados

Cada quien cuida sus intereses ....desde Chespirito hasta Facebook


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Ni con Dios , ni con el diablo....*

Estimados amigos presentes en ésta audiencia bicicletera:

Ayer cuando lei el thread original de Serengetijack no me llamó mucho la atención por dos razones :

La primera porque no tenía tiempo para escribir algo al respecto.

Y la segunda porque realmente me valia mothers el asunto  ya que ni es la primera vez que la compañía Specialized está inmiscuida en una demanda o pleito legal ni tampoco es la primera vez que algún empleado actúa en forma deshonesta contra alguna empresa.

Hoy ya tengo un poco de tiempo así que hay les voy&#8230;&#8230;..:

Definitivamente se tiene que opinar del asunto con bastantes reservas o bien tomar partido por alguno de los dos beligerantes en base a la simpatía hacía las marcas (Specialized vs Volagi ) o bien siguiendo el clásico patrón de irse con el más débil ( David ) cuando se enfrenta al mas fuertototote ( Goliath ) ja ja ja

Sin tener toda la información necesaria para tomar partido hacia uno u otro lado y sin tener en estos momentos ninguna afinidad con alguna de las marcas involucradas y dado que en estos precisos instantes no estoy considerando comprar una Specialized y mucho menos una Volagi mi punto de vista es completamente neutral.

Para nadie es un secreto que Specialized es un gigante de la industria cletera, seguramente es la marca más famosa en todo el planeta tierra y en el mundo mundial , seguramente está entre las dos más grandes compañías fabricantes y vendedoras de bicis , seguramente es la empresa de bicis que mas creció en los últimos treinta años , seguramente es la compañía bichicletera que más invierte en R&D y que por ende razones innova mas , y según una encuesta bastante extensa y más o menos creíble Spesh sería la marca de bicis que muchos ciclistas de montaña y de carretera ESTÁN PENSANDO EN COMPRAR .

Cada año Specialized nos sorprende nos guste o no  con cosas nuevas en sus bicis , marcos y componentes , dan la impresión y a veces no es solo "la impresión " de que van un paso adelante en varios conceptos del ciclismo , además de producir algunos de los mejores marcos de mountain y road bikes también fabrican o les maquilan componentes de gran calidad y desempeño como llantas, asientos , cascos, guantes, gafas y puños , por otro lado el hecho de que entre toda su extensa gama de productos tenga unos realmente muy chafas también es cierto , por otro lado también tienen algunos modelos de lo mejor que se puede adquirir en bicicletas de montaña y de carretera y eso simplemente no tiene discusión

Todo lo anterior así como una minuciosa e inteligente pero a la vez agresiva administración aunada a una gran mercadotecnia ha hecho de Specialized una gran empresa que desde hace ya muchos años es líder a nivel mundial en el ramo bicicletero:thumbsup: .

También es claro que como gran corporación y líder en el segmento de las bicis Spesh tenga mucha información " secreta " que no siempre está patentada y que puede ser conocida en el trabajo día a día por muchos de sus empleados

Las grandes corporaciones de cualquier país tienen que proteger mucha de su información confidencial con diferentes alternativas como pueden ser los convenios de confidencialidad o de conflictos de interés para evitar la fuga hacia otras empresas de información privilegiada.

También las grandes corporaciones tienen prácticas monopólicas, crueles, absorbentes, dictatoriales, y en ocasiones gansteriles hacia la competencia sobre todo cuando ésta es representada por una pequeña empresa, normalmente y salvo contadas excepciones el pez gordo se come al pez chico , me están dando ganas de ya no escribir tanto.:nono:

Por el otro lado también es cierto que hay de empleados leales y eficientes a empleados de los más astutos para sacar información privilegiada de la empresa donde trabajan, por mi profesión y labor profesional de esto conozco y mucho y me podría pasar muchos días escribiendo acerca de éste tipo de empleados desleales por llamarlos de la mejor manera posible y que he conocido a lo largo de mi vida profesional.

En el mundo industrial y laboral actual no hay ángeles ni querubines ni en la dirección y administración de las empresas y tampoco en los empleados , muchas veces la empresa invierte en la capacitación y desarrollo de sus empleados con el objeto precisamente de ser mejores ambos, tanto el empleado como la empresa , y así como hay empleados muy agradecidos que trabajan al 100 % o más y dan lo mejor de sí para el crecimiento de ellos mismos y de la empresa , también hay una bola de empleados huevones, transas que nada mas ven como fregar al patrón.

Así que ; desde mi perspectiva aquí aplica el conocido dicho del ilustre filósofo y pensador huehuenche llamado Margarito Memecuaz Cuacuax que dice " no hagas cosas buenas que parezcan malas " ya que ni los de Spesh son tan malos ni tan buenos y los de Volagi son unas blancas palomas o unos ratas del asfalto.

Y paso a retirarme porque en estos momento voy a entablar un lawsuit contra el taller de bicis de la esquina que me anda copiando mi Sistema Único y Especial patentado y protegido de toda clase de copyright para instalar los reflejantes en la bici infantil de mi sobrina.

saludos

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ....
> Y paso a retirarme porque en estos momento voy a entablar un lawsuit contra el taller de bicis de la esquina que me anda copiando mi Sistema Único y Especial patentado y protegido de toda clase de copyright para instalar los reflejantes en la bici infantil de mi sobrina.
> 
> saludos
> ...


Eso es, y los demandas que por lo menos te den un dolar, o dos para ser mas cañon que S.... Saludos


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

anti-specialized aqui hasta las cachas!!!


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rrl said:


> anti-specialized aqui hasta las cachas!!!


Hola rrl,

No se si te refieres a mtbr o a mtbr-mexico, pero en ambos casos, tu opinión es rebatible.

Yo fuí quien inició este thread aquí y aún así tengo y uso una bicicleta Specialized (lo puedes ver en mi perfil); la cual me gusta mucho, valoro su calidad y disfruto mucho en el campo. Lo he dicho abiertamente aquí.

Creo que hay una diferencia muy grande entre ser anti-algo y ser crítico. Como dije antes, las bicicletas Specialized son excelentes. Pero eso no borra el hecho de que la empresa haya sido señalada -con evidencias muy claras en muchos casos- por sus prácticas poco éticas. Esto ha sido desde los inicios del mountain bike con la creación de la Stumpjumper por Mike Sinyard, dueño de Specialized y el multicitado -aunque nunca comprobado- plagio a Ritchey y Fisher del modelo de la primera bici de montaña en serie. Esto está sido incluso documentado en la pelicula Klunkers; aunque ahí se toca de una manera "politicamente correcta".

Uno puede ser crítico de la empresa y aún así valorar sus productos, yo no veo nada malo en ello. El tomar una posición de "yo no compro nada de ellos para no colaborar con sus malas prácticas" me parece -y es tan solo mi humilde opinión- algo muy infantil e idealista. Cada quien es libre de seguir sus propios preceptos. Spesh se ha caracterizado siempre por la inovación y la calidad de sus productos, a pesar de sus cuestionadas prácticas como empresa.

Saludos,


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

rrl said:


> anti-specialized aqui hasta las cachas!!!


podrias subir un foto de tu o tus bicis?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados :

Según yo entiendo el que se declara anti-Specialized hasta las cachas es precisamente* rrl* , dicha aseveración yo no le encuentro nada malo o impropia , mas bien la veo como un comentario personal de alguien a quien no le gusta la marca y se respeta el punto de vista .

Hay muchísimos mtbikers a quienes no les agrada esa marca y algunas otras.

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

jaja como pa que? para ver quien la tiene mas grande? (la horquilla, claro!)

El asunto es simple, a mi parecer. Nadie duda de las cualidades de la marca. Seguro mas de una de las grandes (trek, giant, etc) ha estado metida en asuntos delicados y siempre habrá los sensibles que no comulguen con este tipo de practicas.

A mi ni me parece infantil (idealista si, pero que tiene de malo tener ideales?) no consumir productos de tal o cual marca porque uno no esta de acuerdo con sus practicas. Yo no compro productos Lala porque esos cabr*nes estan secando Cuatro Cienegas, y siempre que puedo aliento a mis conocidos a dejar de hacerlo por esta razón. Cada quien sabrá si lo deja o no verdad? 

Por esos asuntos legales no me gusta Spesh. No estoy negando su aporte al ciclismo, ni que sus bicis esten muy chiditas. Pero nunca me verás trepado en una. Hay muchas opciones en el mercado, y aunque sé que si les compro o les dejo de comprar a ellos les da igual, al menos yo estoy tranquilo.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

the last biker said:


> Estimados :
> 
> Según yo entiendo el que se declara anti-Specialized hasta las cachas es precisamente* rrl* , dicha aseveración yo no le encuentro nada malo o impropia , mas bien la veo como un comentario personal de alguien a quien no le gusta la marca y se respeta el punto de vista .
> 
> ...


gracias the last biker... como comenta nuestro compañero es mi humilde opinion, no busco alegar ni pleito; respeto mucho a quien gusta de specialized y no creo que specialized haga cosas de mala calidad ni mucho menos; solo pienso que hay un mundo muy grande fuera de specialized, mundo que muchos se deberian de dar tiempo y conocer. yo he visto(palpado, he calado) mucho, hecho en usa, chino, aleman, italiano... y definitivamente hay mas que aqui en mexico se deberia de dar a conocer...mis dos centavos:thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rrl said:


> ; solo pienso que hay un mundo muy grande fuera de specialized, mundo que muchos se deberian de dar tiempo y conocer.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Coincido con Serengetijack, no creo que puedas ser critico de algo si eres anti-algo y simplemente estaras echandole tierra y mas si es la que no vendes o por alguna causa ya no la tienes, yo he tenido Spesh, Turner, Nicolai, Santa Cruz y otras mas, acabo de adquirir nuevamente una Epic de carbon y simplemente confirmo que se manejan excelentemente bién y aclaro que conservo la Turner. Las malas practicas, plagios y demás asuntos como empresa pueden ser muy criticables y son otra cosa, Aunque como dijo rzozaya...... Si te pagan .... es de ellos.
Alguien mencionaba que lo importante era el manejo y como disfrutas tu bici, sea la marca que sea...... Se ve muy mal que digas ......¨ que pena que ruedes en esa ..... por que la buena, buena es ...... la tuya no sirve ¨ 
Y no busco alegar ni hacer pleito y se respeta la opinión.
.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

biker231 said:


> no creo que puedas ser critico de algo si eres anti-algo y simplemente estaras echandole tierra
> .


con todo respeto biker, lee mis comentarios anteriores. en ninguno hablo mal de la marca. y por supuesto que puedo comentar, criticar y tocar algun tema sea anti o no lo sea. este es un foro donde me puedo expresar mientras mis comentarios no falten a las reglas de este no hay ningun problema...

mi mas sincera disculpa al que se halla sentido mal por decir que yo soy anti-specialized!!! no fue mi intencion.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rrl said:


> y por supuesto que puedo comentar, criticar y tocar algun tema sea anti o no lo sea. este es un foro donde me puedo expresar mientras mis comentarios no falten a las reglas de este no hay ningun problema...
> 
> mi mas sincera disculpa al que se halla sentido mal por decir que yo soy anti-specialized!!! no fue mi intencion.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimados :

Efectivamente me parece que cada quien puede expresar lo que a su juicio convenga siempre y cuando como dice rrl se respeten las reglas del foro y yo añadiría, y se respete la opinión de los miembros .

Definitivamente que todos y cada uno de nosotros (me refiero a los que escriben en el foro ) tenemos diferentes opiniones y percepciones bicicleteras y ni se diga gustos o preferencias por determinada marca y es obvio que lo que nos gusta lo defendemos a capa y espada bueno...... a pedal y fibra en este caso jajaja.

Quiero pensar que si alguien defiende a determinada marca es porque una bici de esa X marca le gusta y se siente bien con ella y también porque seguramente le parece bueno el desempeño de la bici , ok ?

Sin embargo lo que una persona le parece bueno o muy bueno a otra le puede parecer malo o deficiente y ahí es donde nace la discordia bicicletera .

Como hemos dicho anteriormente cada persona tiene su muy respetable punto de vista y nadie tiene " la verdad absoluta " , cada quien toma de cada comentario lo que su juicio le convenga .

Y así como hay quien no traga Specialized , también hay quien no traga otras marcas ya sea por malas experiencias, malos comentarios, problemas , historia de la marca o forma de actuar de las empresas , o bien simplemente hay quien no traga una marca y ni siquiera a rodado en una bici de esa marca !!!

Y hablando de la marca de la S , ahora mismo hay un thread interesante en su foro , si tienen tiempo échenle ojo .....http://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/why-do-people-think-spec-expensive-764104-2.html

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rrl said:


> con todo respeto biker, lee mis comentarios anteriores. en ninguno hablo mal de la marca. y por supuesto que puedo comentar, criticar y tocar algun tema sea anti o no lo sea. este es un foro donde me puedo expresar mientras mis comentarios no falten a las reglas de este no hay ningun problema...
> 
> mi mas sincera disculpa al que se halla sentido mal por decir que yo soy anti-specialized!!! no fue mi intencion.


rrl, no hay necesidad de disculparse. Yo entendí tu comentario original de manera diferente: como si dijeras: "anti-specialized aquí hasta las cachas" refiriendote al foro no a ti mismo y como yo originé el thread, pues de ahí mi respuesta.
Desde luego tienes total y completa libertad de ser anti-lo-que-quieras. :thumbsup:
Un abrazo,


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Si, increible los precios de las Bicis, 
Cannondale Team $ 9 800
Ibis SL-R $ 6 840
Pivot Mach 5 $ 5 800
y la Turner Flux casi $ 8 000 y ni de carbón es !!! 
pero como comentan en el Articulo que menciona TLB, todas las Epic S Works 29er estan vendidas a solo... $ 10 500 Dlls

Que bueno que estamos en crisis.


----------

